# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Bluevalu's Yoga Sutra

## Bluevalu

I've already started today with a quick 20 minute meditation session. Once I finish reading lesson 1 and going to work I'll have a better idea of what to really post.

----------


## Sivason

Sounds good.

----------

